# JVC KW-M730BT



## bassfreak85 (Jul 26, 2009)

Function, Menus, Layout and touchscreen 
When you plug the USB in the first song plays depending on the "menu selection". Clicking on the name of the artist will bring of a list of the songs with a menu in the top left corner that you can select how to display the files. i can't remember the other two now but i always use the "folder" option. I've yet to see if you can use that as default i have to do more digging but i have to select it every time. looses a point for that but i guess its cool in a way if you have 50 gigs of music they have multiple ways to access the files.
The other menus and the GUI are excellent there in no lag and no shutter . The touchscreen is excellent in responsiveness and sensitivity. like your phone you can drag and move the apps/functions to different sub menus and you can put things on the "main" menu that is always at the very bottom of the screen at playback so you an access them anytime. its very easy to navigate and i couldn't ask for a better layout. its not cluttered and it's efficient in function. 

Sound shaping and EQ
The unit is capable of playing past 24/196 to DSD 1bit. I don't have any DSD files but i do have 24/196. specifically the eagles greatest hits. I have it in 320-16/44 and 24/196. if you where told there is no difference it is a LIE. what are the differences? The construct of the tones fundamental AND UNIQUE parts that make the SOUND unique. For example. lets say we have a drum and the drums are identical except in material. The minute differences in tonality between the two from the materials natural acoustics are distinct and audible. it simply put sounds more realistic. That being said I'm not going to go any further on the file differences but over the sound shaping and EQ.
The EQ is better than my pioneer AVH-X4800BT in the sense that the points are where my problems are. nearly EVERY car has a boost in mid-bass between 150 and 300 hz. the EQ is centered at 250 which is right where my peak is. adjust to -4db and BAM its flat within 1db from 80 to 500 hz.
EQ
Its a 13 band EQ nothing special just you're standard 13 band EQ. its good enough to get you into a realistic reproduction unless your install isn't great or you just have terrible acoustics..

Crossovers are 2 way with a sub and 3 way capable. in 3 way is was a-bit disappointed because its on 12db octave but after about 30 minutes of tuning and 1 hour of listening i have NO GRIPES. i was worried my mids would bottom at 80hz and its not a issue although ill admit i have it @ 100 because the extension is EXCELLENT and I'm still being cautious. also the X overs also that a level output for each pre-amp output including the sub output. you can also select the size of driver if your are a basic tuner which is pretty ******* becasue it on the cautious side of things but still fairly realist to what a good tuner would use.. Update dropped it back down to 80 on the mid-range. the bass is upfront. its hard to tell it actually comes from the rear..

Sound lift. basically boost the high frequency to lift the sound. it works and is cool but we all know a properly tuned system it isn't needed. its great for people who a new to tuning though. 

Space Enhancement- I'm not exactly sure. sounds like it adds a small amount of reverb and boosts around 2-4k. its hit or miss on my system sometimes it sounds ok and sometime doesn't. I really don't have a narrow sound stage so i don't bother.

Sound Response-Not sure what this does but i really don't hear a difference..

Time alignment-Not much to say here. more than adequate for a 3 way setup. One cool thing about it is that you have the delay and speak level in the same place. Very efficient and convenient. 

Android Auto- Is excellent and if you hook the mic up you can use Siri and google for voice activation and navigation . im not too big into it yet some i edit when i use it abit more..

Bluetooth -Works seamlessly. I don't use it for the apparent reason i actually bought this deck.

Now for the actual Review. 
I honestly think its a cut above the previously owned unit(avh-x4800bt). I hear things in more detail. There is more separation between every sound. my sound-stage is slightly higher and wider. Focus is better and the image is more stable. Before i had excellent center and some scattering on certain frequencies where the center would be very strong but the width was narrow.... Now its much better balanced. The center stage is still defined but the image is much more stable and less scattered. Before i could point out the location of the instruments but now its more defined and has better separation. The music is more dynamic as well. The pioneer just didn't have the separation, detail and resolution this unit has. it almost sounded muddy in the mid range and dull on the mid-bass. I never did like the non clipping circuity never sounded good IMO.. granted its better than clipping i prefer to set the gains well below the output limits.. 
With the ability to play very high resolution recordings will become more and more popular because its just so much more emotional. Man argue there is no difference I won't argue I know I hear a difference going from 320k to 24/196 is a huge difference to someone who has an ear for music. things become clearer more detail and intricate and passages just come alive with more realism. 

Id suggest this deck if you have 8 18s or one 8" whether you love bass or enjoy exceptional sound reproduction. i got it for 435 at best buy. I can honestly say that it is a excellent deal. technology has come a long way since the first digital music formats and its finally as good as analog!


----------

